# Rate this guy's work



## LoKaM (Jan 4, 2008)

http://dagoth.com/

A few of my girl friends have been posed by this guy, and while everyone around me tends to say this guy is incredible and what not, there's just something that doesn't feel right to me..

What do you guys think of his work? I know you probably know alot better than me what is professional portrait shooting and what still needs work.

I just want to know how he compares.


----------



## ScottS (Jan 4, 2008)

Its not in english....

Well there's yur prablem!


----------



## Alex_B (Jan 4, 2008)

the website is a nightmare, both in design and also to navigate.

Lighting seems far from perfect on many of the close ups. Not that I could do better, but I have seen much better.

He seems into soft focus a bit too much, which I personally do not like.


----------



## ScottS (Jan 4, 2008)

Alex_B said:


> the website is a nightmare, both in design and also to navigate.
> 
> Lighting seems far from perfect on many of the close ups. Not that I could do better, but I have seen much better.
> 
> He seems into soft focus a bit too much, which I personally do not like.


 
Oh yea and that too


----------



## LoKaM (Jan 4, 2008)

Sorry totally forgot about the language issue..

Just click the main window and then ''Gallerie'' in the menu.


----------



## adolan20 (Jan 4, 2008)

Yes and click femmes otherwise you're looking at dudes.  I think he does a pretty good job, some have some light issues but not too bad.  He underexposes some of them also.  I've seen better but I've also seen worse.


----------



## Double H (Jan 4, 2008)

His work is not bad, but it's a little lifeless. By the looks of the catchlights, he is using a standard "school potrait" light set-up in just about all of them. I think using different lighting breaks things up, and also can provide some cool results. I usually have the most fun in my studio using only one light and bouncing as much of it as I can where it is needed. This guy is using two lights, camera left, and camera right pointed directly at the subject. BORING.

my 2¢


----------



## Big Mike (Jan 4, 2008)

I agree with Double H.

It's adequate, some of them are pretty good, some...not so much.

I think the photos would benefit quite a lot from some good post processing.  The shots I looked at were trying to be 'glamour'...and that type of photography typically has a lot of editing done to it.  
I'm not saying they need a lot of work...but these look like they have had very little or no work done to them.


----------



## Sideburns (Jan 4, 2008)

A lot of them are underexposed.
He is using lots of softfocus...but I'm not sure he is doing it properly...cause it doesn't turn out very well.
His lighting is extremely boring.
His website is horrid.  Can't stand the website.


----------



## D-50 (Jan 4, 2008)

I agree as well with most here, looks like standard portrait photography that nearly anyone with a backdrop and a couple lights couple do.  Not to say its bad but just very standard. Also as mike pointed out it loks as if no post processing was done which leaves these shots real flat, in the shot with the girl reflected in the mirror he did not even frame the mirror out of the shot, you can clearly see the edge f the mirror.  To me that does not lok professinal at all.


----------



## chente922 (Jan 4, 2008)

as others have said, lighting isn't perfect and it's just standard, it isn't bad but it isn't new


----------



## Nicolas Alary (Jan 4, 2008)

I think it's really poor... The guy simply has a bad touch. Sorry if I sound harsh but there is not much to say. The light is raw, the framing is lame and unbalanced and originality and creativity are simply missing.


----------



## D-50 (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm assuming this person has a decent camera and a decent lighting setup therefore, this is a great example of the photographer taking the photo not the gear.  This person's work should quell the fear that so many people are buying gear and charging for photos and therefore threatening photographers who are looking to make a living from the trade and are very skilled. If this is the result of the proliferation of photographers due to the decrease in price in good equiptment then do not be worried because this is the result, unispiring photographs.


----------



## jstuedle (Jan 4, 2008)

I thought that besides poor to average  lighting, posing and poor web design, his style almost borders on slutty. I am not saying the girls are at fault, but the photographer is simply sub-standard, and almost cheesy


----------



## LoKaM (Jan 4, 2008)

Well that's kind of why I was wondering.

This guy's known as the next best thing when it comes to portrait photography around here.


----------



## Aquarium Dreams (Jan 4, 2008)

The next time someone goes on about how wonderful this guy is, you should point out that he's not wearing any clothes.


----------



## LoKaM (Jan 4, 2008)

Or just do better than him.


----------



## Aquarium Dreams (Jan 4, 2008)

Less fun in the short run, more rewarding in the long, yes.


----------



## kundalini (Jan 4, 2008)

I became bored rather quickly with the website and the offerings.  The Simon in me wants to say this, the Palula wants to say that and the Randy splits the difference dawg.


----------



## abraxas (Jan 4, 2008)

kundalini said:


> I became bored rather quickly with the website and the offerings.  The Simon in me wants to say this, the Palula wants to say that and the Randy splits the difference dawg.



No Hollywood?


----------



## nicfargo (Jan 4, 2008)

I would say his lighting, in most cases, is very flat...the images don't "pop" like they could.  He uses a very safe lighting style.  I also am not too sure he knows alot about photographing different shaped faces/bodies.  Hopefully he doesn't read english...because I often feel bad talking about another photographer without him/her asking for criticism.


----------



## LoKaM (Jan 4, 2008)

Don't worry about that..

Most people here in Quebec don't speak a word in english.

I'm a special kid, in a good? way.


----------



## Trenton Romulox (Jan 5, 2008)

LoKaM said:


> Don't worry about that..
> 
> Most people here in Quebec don't speak a word in english.
> 
> I'm a special kid, in a good? way.



When I went to Quebec City, I didn't run into anyone who didn't know English. Is that 'cause there are more tourists that go to QC?


----------



## The Phototron (Jan 5, 2008)

It's depressing looking at his work, just reminds me how easy it is to take uninspiring pictures. I need to try harder while I still can!


----------



## LoKaM (Jan 5, 2008)

Trenton Romulox said:


> When I went to Quebec City, I didn't run into anyone who didn't know English. Is that 'cause there are more tourists that go to QC?



You went to Quebec City or Montreal?


----------



## Trenton Romulox (Jan 5, 2008)

LoKaM said:


> You went to Quebec City or Montreal?



Quebec City. I've personally not been to Montréal, but my brother said that you really don't need any french to be in Montréal.


----------



## Meggie (Jan 5, 2008)

ima noob so maybe its not my place to say

but this guy's work=the yawnz

everyone's faces look extremely aware theyre having their photo taken... one of my biggest peeves w portrait work 

and although i know certain people clam up in front of a camera....if the photog establishes a good dynamic w the subject...that can be overcome, i think the responsibility lies in the photographer

yeah sorry for the tangent 

but yeah he is the lamez


----------



## Aquarium Dreams (Jan 5, 2008)

The OP should have included a poll with this thread, with a selection of number ratings, so we could get scientific about exactly how much this guy sucks.


----------



## Sideburns (Jan 6, 2008)

Aquarium Dreams said:


> The OP should have included a poll with this thread, with a selection of number ratings, so we could get scientific about exactly how much this guy sucks.



I wouldn't say he sucks.  He's doing something lots of us are not.  Shooting pretty girls and getting paid to do it...

He doesn't suck.  He's not great...but he's not the worst I've ever seen.


----------



## abraxas (Jan 6, 2008)

LoKaM said:


> http://dagoth.com/
> 
> A few of my girl friends have been posed by this guy, and while everyone around me tends to say this guy is incredible and what not, there's just something that doesn't feel right to me..
> 
> ...



So where do you go from here?  Show your friends what asses they are for liking something they can see instead showing them something you can do better?

What I see is someone that is putting forth an effort and learning.  What do you got?


----------



## LoKaM (Jan 6, 2008)

I'm shouldn't even answer that.

I'm not on an ego trip. I'm not trying to prove anybody wrong. I'm a begginer in photography and just trying to know how he compares and how you would rate his work.


And what I see from my perspective is someone charging people alot of money to take pictures that don't look really professional.


----------



## The Phototron (Jan 6, 2008)

abraxas said:


> So where do you go from here?  Show your friends what asses they are for liking something they can see instead showing them something you can do better?
> 
> What I see is someone that is putting forth an effort and learning.  What do you got?


Thank for the putting things into perspective, but at least there would be more sympathy if the guy is a member here.

Edit: I think he is asking a very relevant question when you said "or do better than him". Do it.


----------



## LoKaM (Jan 6, 2008)

Anyway everything has been said.


Mods can close this before it turns into a huge argument over nothnig.


----------



## Sideburns (Jan 7, 2008)

It would really depend on how much he's charging to determine if it's a waste of money.  His pictures are better than some I've seen on here, or in real life...but if he's charging an exorbitant amount then ya...kinda wrong.


----------

